# [SOLVED] zwisy BERYLA

## grzeslaw

WItam

Skompilowałem sobie beryla zgodnie z zaleceniami z: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Podczas emergowania beryla wywaliło błąd:

```

(...) x11-libs/cairo missing glitz support (...)

```

W takim wypadku dałem: 

```

USE="glitz" emerge -av cairo

```

Okej, przeszło do końca. Nastepnie zmieniłem: /etc/env.d/45kdepaths-3.5 z kwin na beryl, berylik się odpalił no i wszystko niby okej, ale: zauważyłem od raz brak obramowania, w zw.z tym dodałem zgodnie z google stosowne wpisy do xorga, do sekcji device:

```

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "backingstore" "True"

    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"

```

Zaciekawiło mnie również dlaczego wpisy:

```

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

```

są w sekcji "Screen" :>

No ale nic... dalej sie nie odpala obramowanie. Jednak jeśli odpalam beryl-manager od raz obramowania okien się pojawiają. No dobra to jest pikus. Ale to co mnie od wczoraj doprowadza do szału, to to iż co 3-5 minut sie wiesza cały beryl [; Nie dośc że najpierw po przełączaniu pulpitów robi się czarny obiekt "np. firefox, czy też thunderbird, konsole", a potem nagle ekran robi się coraz jaśniejszy , dochodzi do białości, i totalny zwis. znowu wraca do normalnej postaci (nie moge nic kliknąć), a potem znów rozświetla się do białości i cały czas wisi (czasem myszką można ruszać,czasem nie -ale nie klikać).

Tak sobie kombinowałem, i doszedłem do wniosku, iż może jest to wina sterowników nvidi, które instalowałem ręcznie z instalatora ściągniętego ze strony  Nvidi, bo jak widze sterowniki te można zemergować. Jednak nie wiem jak  je odinstalować, aby potemmóc je emergować.

Także pytanka:

 jak zrobić te obramowania ?

 jak usunąć stare sterowniki nvidi i zemergować ? (chyba że inny pomysł)

Może już na początku jakiś błąd popełniłem ?

Edit by Poe

owszem, popelniłes błąd juz w trzecim akapicie - ort!  Last edited by grzeslaw on Sun Jul 29, 2007 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## demoh

Zeby miec obramowania to musisz miec zainstalowane: emerald i wybierz go jako podstawowego themesa okienek  :Smile:  Wybierasz klikajac prawym klawiszem myszy na ikonie beryla w jakiej opcji gdzie bedzie pisac emerald  :Smile:  Chwilowo nie sprawdze bo mam system kaput :/

EDIT------------------------

Sprawdz czy masz emerald : emerge -s emerald jesli nie ma to emerge emerald

Sprawdz czy masz ustawione Rendering platform na Force Nvidia

Sprawdz czt masz ustawione Window Decorator na Emerald

----------

## grzeslaw

 *demoh wrote:*   

> Sprawdz czy masz emerald : emerge -s emerald jesli nie ma to emerge emerald
> 
> (...)
> 
> Sprawdz czt masz ustawione Window Decorator na Emerald

 

emerald jest, i rzeczywiście jak go uruchomie z konsolki to obramowania są super  :Wink: 

 ale w window decoration woogle nie ma go do wyboru.

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sprawdz czy masz ustawione Rendering platform na Force Nvidia
> 
> 

 

A gdzie to bo nie moge doszukać?

A co do tej instalacji samego sterownika nvidi to bez różnicy czy tak czy tak instaluje ?

----------

## demoh

Stery to chyba bez roznicy ale ze wskazaniem na te z portage  :Razz: 

PKM na ikonce Beryla -> Advanced Beryl Options -> Rendering Platform -> Force Nvidia

A masz berylka z flaga emerald?

----------

## grzeslaw

Jest zaznaczone. Na początku nie mogłem skumać prawym na ikonie beryla ?

 (co to windows ikony jakieś), a chodziło o ikonke z traya heh]

tak jest flaga emerald

----------

## demoh

A sam beryl sie uruchamia podczas startu okienek? Moze zmien themesa obramowania na jakies inne i sprawdz czy zadziala?

----------

## grzeslaw

Niestety obramowania działają dopiero bo ręcznym uruchomieniu: emerald'a, żadne zmienianie themsów/dekoracji nie działa.

Czy beryl nie ma jakiś własnych logów?, gdzie można by to sprawdzać?

Kumpel polecił mi wylączenie kilku losowych opcji wizualizacyjnych - czy może być to kwestia przeciążenia grafiki ? /mam Nvidie 7300, i duocora 1.8 z 1gb ramu takotowanego z częstotlowością 667mhz -czy to mało dla beryla ? -nie przerażajcie mnie  :Wink: 

---------------EDIT!

Co ciekawe, wyłączyłem pare bajerów, i rzeczywiście smiga bez zwisu!

Emerald'a dodałem sobie do autostartu w kde i śmiga hula aż miło popatrzeć :Wink: 

No dobra ale jak już ciągne wątek beryla, i błędów, to mam jeszcze pytanka :

1) w momencie kiedy klikam na dane okienko i chce je przerzucic na pulpit obok, albo jakokolwiek inny z pulpitów, okono niby się przenosi, ale znika (jak patrze wśród procesów, to rzeczywiście takowy istnieje ) Natomiast jeśli przenosze je ręcznie za pomocą myszki, okna są przenoszone bezproblemowo.

2) podczas gdy chce zwiekszyc/zmiejszyc rozmiar okna nie ma takiej mozliwosci [; -

3) czy można sobie ustawić brak obramowania dla wybranego okna? 

4) czy można zapamiętać pulpit dla danej aplikacji, tak jak to bylo w standartowym kde ?

też to macie ?

PS do Modów > nie wiem czy dobrze robie pisząc te ostatnie 4 pytania tutaj. ale wydaje mi sie ze to bledy i mozna do tego zaliczyc -jak nie to przepraszam -poprawcie mnei

----------

